# This is my projects so far.



## hobby (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi,
This is a nice forum to share our projects.
I've been into homeshop machining as a hobby, among many other hobbies, for around 7 years now.
 I started out making all kinds of tooling and small repair parts, then about 2 years ago I got interested in designing and building mechanical projects. 
So I looked on the inernet to see a animation of how a steam engine works, and after finding the concept, I got on my cad program and designed my own from scratch. 
it is a double acting classic steam engine, it was a lot of learning experiance to get it wotking did a lot of reworking and rebuilding until I finally got it to work, 
but once I did then the rest of the engines after became easier to get running on the first or second try.

I have a 7 x 10 mini lathe, and a Micro-mill drill, (harbor freight) and a 4x6 bandsaw and a small benchtop metal bandsaw. Benchtop grinder, and drill press. Among other tooling and such.


Here is the first one.









second one, this runs forward and reverse, depending on wich side air is intaked.







third one, this one is not the steam engine concept, but works with valves and rocker arms, pushrods, still a steam (compressed air engine) just a inter comb. engine concept.
This is a poor design for the intake valve, due to high pressure intake, causes the intake valve to remain pushed down into the cykinder, that's why a heavy valve spring on the one side and a lite spring on the exhaust.
Works good just can't over work the air intake.







Fourth engine, learned from my mistake with the intake valve and designed a intake valve system that does not enter into the cylinder, but the air is routed around it when depressed in it's own compartment, this is the best running yet, it is self starting when air is applied, even has a throttle.






another view.






And this one I am currently working on on weekends,
it is a horizontal 4 cyl. engine, an aircrafty type concept.







Thankyou.
For letting me share.
and
Merry Christmas
God Bless...


----------



## 1hand (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow.........all I can say is Wow!


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll second the 'wows'...thanks for sharing that stuff! I'm looking forward to more updates on that Flat Four.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum hobby.
Yeah...I'll be interested in seeing more. Absolutely.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM hobby.

Interesting builds! :bow:

Rick


----------



## JMI (Dec 20, 2009)

Very impressive, especially considering they are designed from scratch.

Jim


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the mechanical looking aspect of your engines. Things like the size of the rockers and links give it almost a robotical look. They're very nice in that they're a departure from the standard looking engine. Keep up the good work.
gbritnell


----------



## Maryak (Dec 21, 2009)

Hobby,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Impressive designs. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 21, 2009)

Right up my street these, many thanks for the inspiration :bow:


----------



## hobby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thankyou,
Everyone for the nice warm welcome, 
and the compliments.

When I get my next engine done, I'll be sure to post it.

Have a great day...


----------



## gmac (Dec 21, 2009)

+1 on gbritnell's comments. I also like the look - there are obvious signs of the "style" or family lineage amongst the engines. Great work! Welcome to the cage!!

Garry


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Hobby - I hope that you will become a regular visitor to HMEM. Seasons Greetings - Billmc


----------



## hobby (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is an update to my current engine, design and build.

Crankshaft built up and installed.
And piston con. rods connected.
Temporary flywheel.












Have a great day..


----------



## hobby (Dec 29, 2009)

here was a fun project.

Looked for a picture of those kwik clamps, on the innernet. then tried to fabricate my own the real fun part was designing the fixtures needed to hold the parts for machining.


----------



## hobby (Dec 30, 2009)

another update on the horizontal.

Using my build thread to practice posting updates on my projects, to learn how to make my postings somewhat interesting. Before I use the "work in progress" forum.

last few days, I made a wooden fixture and double stick taped it (after acurate lining up) to my rotary table, than clamped down 4 (intake) rocker blanks, and milled the profile.

Then made a new wooden fixture for the exhaust rocker blanks, (there larger in lenghth) and did the same.

















then milled out the recesses on both sides.











then machined the shafts for the rockers to rock on.












and the assembly of the rockers (preliminary), for test fits.


----------



## IronHorse (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice work Hobby, can't wait to see that one run!


IronHorse


----------



## hobby (Jan 23, 2010)

Some more updates on my latest project.

Now it's time to figure the angles needed to drill through the block, that holds the push rod tubes.































Now to record all the dimensions measured.











It turns out to be a compound angle, 1.14 deg. on the horizontal, and 4.34 deg. on the verticle.

Now to make a drilling jig that is tilted at a compund angle.

the first angle block screwed to a wooden jig, attached to my rotary table.






Now I'll set the RT, to 0 and mill the bottom, and one side to be the datums to work off of. first.











Now I'll turn the RT. to 4.34 deg. to mill the top section, at the angle.











The first angled block done.






Now the second one is milled at the 1.14 deg. 






Both blocks milled and ready to be assembled together.






Both blocks are now glued together at there proper orientations. To become the final drilling jig.











Time to set up for the drilling of the actual workpiece.
















Now drilling the workpiece.











Now a test fit to see how the angles look.

Top view.






and side view.






Ok lets cut a piece of 1/4" rod which will be the dia. of the push rod tube, and see how well it lines up with the center of the cam (eccentric), and the target point on the rocker arm.






Lines up exactly as planned.











That is just the intake tube.

Now I need to recalculate the angles and make another angled drilling jig, for the exhaust tubes as well.

All in all by taking my time this cam out very acurately.


Thanks for taking a look.

Have a great day...


----------



## hobby (Jan 29, 2010)

some more updates,

I took 1/4 steel rod, and drilled and reamed an inside diameter to 0.1865",
this will be the pushrod tubes.

Then I took all neccesary measurements, and built up another compound angle drilling fixture.






This happens to be 0.9 deg. down on vertical axis, and 2.8 deg. to the right on the horizontal axis.

Here is the results of todays work on drilling the first block, this now shows both the intake push rod tube on top, and the exhaust push rod tube at the bottom.

They both (push rod tubes), start out at the quadrant on there respective cams (ecentrics).

But as they go through the block they begin to overlap, while the intake (top) juts to the left and upwards,
and the exhaust juts out to the right and downwards, looking out from the crankshaft.

here are the picrures showing these compound angled tube directions.

FRONT VIEW.






LEFT FRONT VIEW.






and the TOP VIEW.






Next is to drill the the other 3 blocks, drill and ream the pushrod tubes, drill for set screws in each block to hold the tubes, then begin working on the push rods, themselves.

when I get one set of pushrods done, I will have enough components, in the build to test run one cylinder, to see how it works..

That's all for now...

Thanks...


----------



## hobby (Feb 1, 2010)

another update:

Hi everyone,

On my current project I am working on a 4 cyl. horizontal engine.

Over the weekend, I was able to get enough parts machined to put together one cylinder for test running.

The first picture shows I put sandpaper between the rocker arms and the push rod tubes to force both intake and exhaust valve open to lessen compression drag.






This one cylinder still working against 3 cylinders, that still have some air compression friction, due to the fact that the exhaust port and intake posrt sre snall orifices leading into there cylinders.



So here is a test run of 1 cylinder.





Thankyou...


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Very enjoyable vid. Thanks.
Looks like good progress.


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice looking engine.

Great layout work.

I bet it will sound really good when all cylinders are powered.

What do you have in mind for the "Bling"?

SAM


----------



## hobby (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeep,
Thankyou, 

its progress, slow but sure, I still have a ways to go before I can 
truly say it's done, but now comes the tweaking, and things..

Sam
Thanks,

I think the only bling I'll be able to give it is first finish it, :big:
But I was thinking about making a wooden form on the bottom, to make it look like an oil pan, to give it some shape, and fabricate a proportional size propeller, to make it look like it has some purpose... ;D

Then add extra's here and there, if I don't get overly anxious to get it done, so I can begin another project... 
------------------------------

Have a great day...


----------



## hobby (Feb 19, 2010)

This is next to the last update,

This shows the engine with Temporary tubing going to the intakes on all cylinders,

This setup was used to test run the engine on all 4 cylinders.

I don't want to show a video of it right here, because I want to wait until I get all the bells and whistles done on it, then I'll post it in a seperate thread, with a video of it running.

Here it is in raw form, working mechanical stage, BEFORE the finish work. Temporary tubing, at this point..







Next time I post about this build, it will have all fabricated and machined intake manifold tubings, and probably a propeller.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 20, 2010)

Hobby, that is one 'cool' looking engine. There's something about the way you build all your pieces. Like I said earlier, they have a truly mechanical look.
gbritnell


----------



## hobby (Feb 20, 2010)

George,
Thankyou for the nice complement.

Have a great day..


----------



## hobby (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was going to wait until this was all done, before I post on this,
but I decided to post some more updates on my engine, 
so you know that there is progress being done on it.

The first picture is the jig I made for my rotary table to cut out the arches for the framework,
at the top of the engine.






And here is that framework.







Then today I began fabricating the, air intake manifolds for each cylinder, 
that's the small angle cut cylinders on top of each piston cylinder.






I made each manifold from 5/8" round stock, and put a 1/8" x .120" dia. nub on one end,
and then using a 6-32 die, threaded it.

Also above that for 3/8" I turned the stock to 0.375" dia. and then using a cutoff tool, made cuts in the 5/8" dia. top part, to look like some kind of cooling fins, just for asthetics, then also a 5/64" thru hole is drilled thru, for air inlet.

After that I made a fixture, to hold each one at the proper angle, to use a slitting saw, to cut them to proper angle and length. Then drilled and reamed a 1/4" dia. hole for fitting the air intake tube, and drilled and tapped 2 holes per each one, to attach the flange of the intake tubing, to follow.

So this picture is where its at to date...






Next is to draw up and fabricate, the air intake system to tie it all together.

Thankyou...


----------



## Jtrain (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, Incredible model engineering workmanship.


----------



## hobby (Feb 26, 2010)

Jtrain,
Thankyou for the compliment.

Also Ironhorse, 

Thankyou for your kind compliment.
sorry for being so late with an acknowledgement to your post, I was just starting out new with this forum, and forgot to even check up on any updates in this thread, until I started posting updates again, and as I was going over this entire thread tonight, I seen your compliments, and thought I need to acknowledge back.

Also anyone I may have missed, I will see if there is anymore I missed achknowledging back.

Thankyou Gmac.

Thankyou BillMC.

For the nice comments.

Have a great day..


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome job!

I love the mechanicalness of it all.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 27, 2010)

Truly a one of a kind. Thm: Very inventive.

Matt


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 27, 2010)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> I love the mechanicalness of it all.



What Kevin said. I am really looking forward to a video of this.


----------



## hobby (Feb 27, 2010)

Thankyou,

KEVIN and MATT and CARL,

i appreciate ya's looking in, and the ecouraging compliments.

Have a great week...


----------



## hobby (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,
Some more updates, not very exciting but just to let you know where I'm at in this build.

The intake ports I made before, needed to be made over, because I made a quick an inacurate fixture using round bar, with flats machined on it that could not be clamped to securely in my vice, as well as a inacurate gauge made out of a credit card to transfer the angle, which meant uneven cuts.Bad setup all together.

So I took the time to make a good fixture out of square flat stock, that could be positioned and clamped securely in my vice.






As well as using my sliding T Bevel to acurately locate and transfer the angle to my workpieces.. Each intake part was guaged with this bevel square, 






and transfered to my milling fixture.






Then was cut to desired length and angle,






enlarged the intake port with a 1/4" drill, to depth of 1/8"






then transversed the table 1/4" to drill and tap for a 2-56 screw hole.






Then screwed it in place back on the engine.






Here they are with the air intake tube brackets fastened to them.
These square brackets will be milled with some details so there not just square blocks.







Thanks...


----------



## hobby (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my work on the airintake manifold, I did today.

I started out with a piece of 1.5" dia. stock roughed out to 1.375" length.

I first machined a spigot to a 1" dia, by 3/8" long, to fit my 5C collet for my dividing head
where most of the work on it will take place.











Then turned it end for end to machine another spigot for the air intake stud.












Then began drilling and chamfer profiling, and tapping for 1/4-20 thread.






















here it is befor the milling operation.






Now put it in my dividing head and begin the milling operations.






I take a look at my drawing, I did on my new drafting board at the dimensions I need to machine too,






And now start the profile millings,


























Now drill and tap for 1/4-20 threads











turn it 45* more for the front tapping,











Here it is at this point, I need to make tube fittings for these threaded holes, next.











Thanks again...


----------



## hobby (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,
Some more updates,
This is work on the Air Intake system.
I did this weekend.


The cylinder plumbing.

















One section attached to the bank of left cylinders.







The Air Intake manifold.


----------



## ksouers (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or this thing starting to look like something out of science fiction movie?

I like it ;D
Keep up the good work, hobby.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Hobby. Your build is progressing well. That's defiantly a unique design that can only come from a very creative imagination. Your builds display a menacing robotic theme with a futuristic style direction that's unlike anything I've seen before. I stared at the picture of it on the granite plate, and got freaked out a bit by the life like science fiction horror that emits from you project.

I meant the last sentence in a complimentary way. Its Art your creating, when it brings emotion to the surface of the admirer. Excellent work Hobby!

Thanks for posting your progress!

-MB


----------



## hobby (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, 

You guys cracked me up,  Rof}

Thanks for the compliments,

I never thought about it, until after you mentioned it, then when I went back and looked at the pics. That does look science fiction. I began to crack up laughing so hard, brought tears to my eyes, I was laughing so hard.

I had to post this one.


----------



## Longboy (Mar 30, 2010)

.......You know it when you see it, the art in the mind of man transformed to metal! :bow: You have some serious concepts going on here Hobby............now will you have the next "Terminator IV" cyborg character done in time??


----------



## hobby (Apr 1, 2010)

This was the original idea for the air intake system.
However the tubing is just too high of a loop, to work with my model engine.






I want to replace the tube with a solid machined workpiece, so I did a innerenet search for images of air intake manifolds, and after searching througha dozen or so, I found the exact one I was looking for, to use as a model for fabricating my own.

Here is what I found on the innenrnet.






Now instead of CADing it, I get to use my new drafting board to draw this up with my own dimensions.











Since there is a few angles to mill at, I will use my 5C collet dividing head.
I want the whole workpiece to be made out of a 7/8" dia. round bar aluminum, so I used a 1" dia. bar, so I would have 1/8 clearancwe when I machine the profile on the back side towards the collet.

first up, cut a piece off of a 1" roundbar, then turn it to 7/8" dia. then set it up in the dividing head.

















Now I have it set at 0* for the bottom side. I turn it 30* mill onw flat, then turn it 30* off of 0* the other direction to mill another flat, giving a "V" shape with an included angle of 60*.

Than I turn it back to 0*, to mill a third flat, and this will be the actual bottom surface, with 2 sides extending out at 30*
















Now I turn it 180*, and this is now the top of the workpiece. From there I now turn it 45* to machine a shoulder, followed by a 45* dovetail cutter, to profile the middle of the workpiece. But first I need to establish the workpiece center. and locate the dimensions for machining.





























































Now to mill the top portion the sides first then the very top.











Now to set up and mill the front piece down to do the front profile.

Move in 5/16" to a depth of 1/2" to profile the front end .





















That's all for now.


----------



## hobby (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, Taking a little break to post this progress.

Today I started working on the air inlet holes, drilled to 1/8" dia. then CB 1/4"dia. this will be to recieve the flange that will be screwed onto the bottom of this workpiece.



























Now drill and tap 2-56 screws to hold a flange in place over each air inlet hole.
















Turn it 180* so the top is at the top, and using a #1 center drill as an endmill I milled out the slots for cooling fins.











Now turned it 60* so as to use my small carbide burr, to mill a out material at the base that makes the base look like a inside "V" shape profile.





















Roundover the upper side of the top, and chamfer the lower side of the top of the workpiece.





















This much done so far.
Next work on the middle section.


----------



## hobby (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## hobby (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

Here I am Profiling the back side, and then cutting it away from the parent stock, then drilling the main air inlet passage which connects the 2 air inlet holes at the bottom side together.
This main passage will then be plugged up later.









































Still more end profile milling, as well as other things to be added to this workpiece before it's ready to be integrated to the main engine.

I'll work on that this weekend.


----------



## hobby (May 2, 2010)

Hello,

almost there,
few more accesories, like fabricating tubing conections and stuff.


----------



## kustomkb (May 4, 2010)

Man, that thing is looking awesome!

All the extra details really keep your eye moving around on the piece.

What a contraption.  :bow:

Thanks for the detailed posts.


----------



## hobby (May 12, 2010)

First: 

Thankyou KUSTOMBK:
 for the nice compliments.



Hello,

I fabricated the air distributors, for the left and right bank of cylinders.

This is the front one, that feeds the right side of cylinders,






this is the back one for the left side of cylinders.







here is the engine so far showing the cylinders with the air tubes attached,






Now time to make a flywheel, 

That's all for now...

Thankyou..


----------

